# Super 2 and SUPER MAGNATRACTION



## bartx7001 (Apr 1, 2008)

Are these part and cars really this valuable or is these guys hoping to find a sucker?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-SUPE...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item439fbcbca5

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-SUPE...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item439fbcbe9e

Are thes not just the old REH Surpluss repackaged cars.

And what about this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-Super-II-Bl...cmd=ViewItem&pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item23077a0181


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The Javelin body can be sourced for around $12. Plymouth not worth $100. Chassis I don't know but I wouldn't pay that! Would rather put the money towards a complete Super2. Just my opinion!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Racer or Collector?*

1) The Super Magnatraction was a less expensive to produce version of the G-Plus. Collectors may pay a substantial premium for a "Mint in Cube" car. I run all of mine so I would not pay said premiun. NOS G-Plus chassis run around $20 +/- $3.

The bottom line is if your a racer, these are way oover-priced. If your a collector, price is what someone is willing to pay to fill a hole in thier collection.

BTW, Slot Car Central has some good photo references of most all chassis.

2) THe Super II was a cool car when it came out. The two great parts were the hi-powered magnets and the quadralam arm. The mangents (blue and yellow) were subsequently released in the AFX pit kit. Now, tests have shown JL/AW magnets to actually be stronger. Dash has recently produced some magnets that are even better (thank you Lenny). If you have to have the Aurora magnets, they can be found for around $10. As to the Armature, on most home track a Mean Grean arm would perform better for around $5. If you run a big track, Alan Galinko and other can build you a replacement or batter arm for around $35. I didn't find a signifcant performance gain for the gold plated chassis.

The auction you reference is for a Super II chassis in the original package. As in #1, a collector will pay more than a racer for this item. If a guy has to have a real Super II, expect to pay $200 or more for a complete car. If you want a car that is very similar in performance, it'll cost $25 to maybe $70 depending on the arm.

Hope this helps. 

Note: If my memory is bogus on this, one of the other HT regulars will correct my errors. May me good to give that process a chance befoer you decide. I am an old geezer.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

At least he's offering free shipping on the cars.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> can build you a replacement or batter arm for around $35


Is that pancake batter?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> Is that pancake batter?


I was thinking of beer batter coating but your idea is better. Use maple syrup for lube? LOL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Never seen a SuperMagnatraction. Used to have a Gplus. What's the difference? Pics?


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

The picks are similar to the lifelike M w/o the extra piece of metal going to the brush barrel and the front wheels are molded into the frame like the lifelike T chassis.
I liked them the seemed to extremely fast out of the box, they didn't require a lot of tweeking to the pick ups like the g plus. Only thing that ever ran faster straight out of the pack for me were the Amracs. Also the Super Mags used the same bodies as the Magnatractions.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Never seen a SuperMagnatraction. Used to have a Gplus. What's the difference? Pics?


Yo, Rich - check out the link to Slot Car Central. This will take you straight to his chassis reference page. You'll find pics of both chassis.

http://slotcarcentral.com/drupal-5/cr-home

Since I want ot look at the two chassis now, I can not fond the couple of Super Mags that I have. Check out the ppictures. I'll track hte chassis down and give more info.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great references Res!

Thanks


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Actually what is picture is more of a Blazin Brake/Speed Shifter type of chassis the of chassis. The earlier were like the later later G- Plus or original Super G ( the one with orange gears) with a more plastic in the rear area so it was stronger.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

It isn't in color but this is a link to a pic of the earlier ones:

http://www.toybaron2.com/images/pretend/magnatraction.jpg


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I could drive 55...*

Ooooooooooooooh the SuperMagnatracion! If memory serves me right they came with thier own type of molded in white mag rims. Used my snow shoveling money as a kid to get one NEW in the cube from our nerby local hobby store. It was a gold chrome 55 Chevy!

Back then you had the older kids with more money that would buy the Kewl cars as soon as they came out. Never got my hands on a Blue 6 wheel Elf G-Plus as a youth but, do remeber one of the older kids havin one and those tiny front tires just snapped off during a race. Give me a Hot Rod any day...lol

Bob...I want my baby back, baby back, baby back (NOT RIBS)...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the Super Magnatraction chassis! Texas, they are quicker than a G+! Independent mounted front wheels also!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The problem with the Super Mag type chassis is the pickup shoes will wear out in no time. If you run them on standard plastic track, be prepared to go through a lot of pickup shoes (or find a way to repair them).

They also have the strongest pickup springs of any chassis I know. The magnetnetic downforce is the only thing that will compress the springs; lose the downforce and the front wheels (and guide pin) will pop up.

To test this, put one on a straight and then start to move it sideways with you hand. Watch as the magnets leave the rail how the front end pops up. I sometimes have this happen on tight 6" curves.

Joe


----------

